# Biopsy



## dmaec (Jan 12, 2009)

from AMA CPT 2009, page 52: " during certain surgical procedures in the integumentary system, such as excision, destruction, or shave removals, the removed tissue is often submited for phathologic examination.  The obatianing of tissue for pathology during the course of these procedures is a routine component of such procedures. This obtaining of tissue is not considered a separate biopsy procedure and is not separtely reported.  The use of a biopsy procedure code (eg, 11100, 11101) indicates that a procedure to obatain tissue for pathologic examination was performed independently, or was unrelated or distinct from other procedures/services provided at that time. Such biopsies are not considered components of other procedures when perfromed on different lesions or different sites on the same date, and are to be reported separtely."
11100 is when the physicians removes a biopsy sample of skin, subcutaneous tissue and/or mucous membrane for separately reportable histologic study under a microscope. some normal tissue adjacent to the diseased tissue is also removed for comparison purposes.  The excision site may be closed simply or may be allowed to granulate without closure.
11300 is when the physician removes a single, elevated epidermal or dermal lesion from the trunk, arm, or legs by shave excision. Local anesthesia is injected beneath the lesion. A scalpel blade is placed against the skin adjacent to the lesion and the physician uses a  horizontal slicing motion to exicise the lesion from its base. The woulnd does not require suturing and bleeding is controlled by chemical or electrical cauterization.

a shave excision doesn't "always" have to be sent to pathology...but IF it is, it's included in the excision code.


----------



## dmaec (Jan 12, 2009)

that's so strange - no idea how my answer to your post #1, became "post #1" and your original question became "post #2"...odd...
anyway -make it any clearer or did I just muddy the waters a bit more?


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 12, 2009)

dmaec said:


> that's so strange - no idea how my answer to your post #1, became "post #1" and your original question became "post #2"...odd...
> anyway -make it any clearer or did I just muddy the waters a bit more?



very strange.. i was a little confused at first, i thought i typed in the wrong place lol


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, yeah i understang now,


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 12, 2009)

So a shave biopsy is 11300 and a skin biopsy is 11100


----------

